# bass wood spoon



## Twig Man (Apr 7, 2014)

This is my latest spoon carved from bass wood and finished with walnut oil and milk paint

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tclem (Apr 7, 2014)

Man that's awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rob3232 (Apr 7, 2014)

Umm...WOW Love it!! Need me one of those...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 7, 2014)

Very creative. Looks like it was designed for a purpose. Was it?


----------



## Twig Man (Apr 7, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Very creative. Looks like it was designed for a purpose. Was it?


It was designed as a serving spoon. Since the bass wood is light I added extra wood in the fulcrum area to give it strength. It is for sale if anyone is interested. Its 45.00 plus shipping


----------

